# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Actual hardware and driver requirements?

## neveroddoreven

I was able to use this scanner on an integrated GPU:

Asus UX301LA-XH72T ultrabook
Intel Core i7 4558U (2.8 GHz) running Win8.1 64-bit
Intel Iris Graphics 5100 driving a QHD display
Detected as having 2GB of graphics VRAM as per msinfo32.exe and CPU-Z

During calibration and usage with v1.5 software, I was seeing some a thick vertical black bar taking up nearly half the projector's 800x600 display and the calibration failed.  After moving the 800x600 display in the Display control panel to adjoin at the bottom right side of my main screen and re-signing into my machine, the black bar was gone, and I was able to calibrate fine.

I then turntable scanned a dark shiny Norelco shaver dock at medium detail, and save to STLs without any issues.  I did it twice to be sure it wasn't an anomaly.  A high-resolution scan of the same item did crash the app before it could present the "Simplicify" dialog, but a second attempt completed the scan and I was able to save the high-detail STL.  I suspect dropping the main display resolution and turning off display scaling would help more, although it wasn't necessary to scan (the machine is scaled to 200% text size by default).

Shining3D, please take some time to publish exactly what the GPU hardware and driver API requirements are for this scanner.  "Any discrete video card" is not a clear requirement.  I spent $280 on a nice GTX 970 4GB video card for my desktop machine, and I am very happy with it -- it's much faster at scanning and meshing as my laptop, and I might try Oculus sometime.  But other users might not be so happy to purchase new hardware or a new computer in preparation for your scanner, only to find that they could have used what they already had on hand.

Also, this laptop offers two USB 3.0 ports and nothing else, and it's not posing an issue for the USB 2.0 scanner.  I am not using any USB 2.0 hubs to down-convert the USB host.

----------


## 24c

> I am not using any USB 2.0 hubs to down-convert the USB host.



I am, but I'm using a Thunderbolt adaptor & with native USB 3.0 on the iMac, and I didn't think it was worth adding more incompatibilities. 
I'm using a D Link USB 7 port USB 2 hub no problem on a USB 3 port, but I might try the native USB 3.0 after your post to see if there is any effect.

Mike

----------


## Hugues

> ...
> 
> During calibration and usage with v1.5 software, I was seeing some a thick vertical black bar taking up nearly half the projector's 800x600 display and the calibration failed.  After moving the 800x600 display in the Display control panel to adjoin at the bottom right side of my main screen and re-signing into my machine, the black bar was gone, and I was able to calibrate fine.
> ....


I get that thick horizontal bar regularly. Just switch off and on the scanner and it should disappear, no need to close anything else.

----------

